# Hunting the Black-backed Jackal



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Jackal hunting*

From a hide its easy but on foot you have to be very very sneeky! If a jackal is coming towards you just stand still and wait, don't be hasty. They are very shiddish so keep a low profile and don't make any sudden moves. They are not great string jumpers so aim where you want to hit. Have heard of shots of >40yrds on jackal. They have a very small kill zone so aim small!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

They rank up there with impala as very nervous animals.

They have incredibly quick reflexes.

I call jackal a lot and use a rifle as they are damage causing animals I do not want to give them a chance to get away.

Good luck.

Gerhard


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Be patient, be quiet and be aware to shoot quick.
They are always on the move and time to aim is short.
Stalking is very challenging, didn´t make it last November.
Silver jackal sprinted out of the bush 30 meters in front of me.
Had the fortune to harvest two of them in 2005.
Good luck.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Two very nice Jackal Frank! Congrats, they are extremely difficult to get a shot at!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

They are typical predatory animals in terms of physiology, with eyes that see in a narrow cone to the front, rather than to the sides like antelope. The best shot (in theory) is from the side with the animal looking forwards, or possibly a quartering away shot. Their noses are also extremely good at sniffing out danger...

Closest I have been to one in the wild was about 15m but it was with a strong wind from behind the jackal, about 1hr after sunset. It was nervous of my presence without even smelling us, and I was not moving at all.


----------



## Dave Duncan (May 29, 2007)

During dry years, I've taken them at waterholes while concealed in a Double Bull Blind. 
Predator calls work well too. Just be very well concealed so you can draw your bow without detection.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

YOU GUY,S ARE STAR'S. THANKS AGAIN FOR THE INPUT.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll be going after them next week with e caller hand calls and my 22 Hornet.

Then I'll try and kill as many as I can.

Gerhard


----------

